# Hot spots around ND?



## logancameron1109 (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone know of anywhere around the grand forks area that has seen quite a bit of coyote action? Seems like theres not too large of a population around.. Or is out by michigan and petersburg ND a better choice?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I haven't even been seeing a lot around that area. The whole NE corner from what I can tell has had some issues, I'm not sure if it's mange which there is quite a few with this year, or a disease (parvo) or if a lot of the females aborted a lot of pups, because I haven't killed many pups this year at all. I'd say you'd be better off going further west in my opinion if you want better numbers.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

How 'bout you take a drive and go look for them, like everyone else does.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> How 'bout you take a drive and go look for them, like everyone else does.


x2,343,556,773,897 :lost:


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

juvypimp, when I first saw the x2 I couldn't really tell if you agreed with bbj or not, but once I saw the 343,556,773,897, I knew that you really agreed.

Logan, fill up with gas and head west, or east if you so desire and get out and knock on some doors and talk to people, shouldn't take you too long to get the low down on where there's a few coyotes.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> How 'bout you take a drive and go look for them, like everyone else does.


From the gospel of jack...it is written.

:thumb:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

coyotebuster said:


> juvypimp, when I first saw the x2 I couldn't really tell if you agreed with bbj or not, but once I saw the 343,556,773,897, I knew that you really agreed.


Sealed it off with the smiley just to make sure.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> How 'bout you take a drive and go look for them, like everyone else does.


 :withstupid:


----------

